
Elon Musk Says SpaceX's Falcon Heavy Might Fly in September - artsandsci
https://www.geek.com/news/elon-musk-says-spacexs-falcon-heavy-might-fly-in-september-1702837/?source
======
notjustanymike
Can we expect multiple booster landings in this launch?

~~~
CommieBobDole
Yes - the plan calls for the two outer boosters to perform a Return To Launch
Site landing (landing at LZ-1, formerly LC-13), and the center booster to land
on the droneship at sea.

